# Pokemon Unity Thread



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

Inspired by an idea on the main thread by Eternity: 

​
Template:
_3DS Friend Code:
Friend Safari Type:
Battle-able: (Do you battle? Answer YES/NO)
Pokemon Needs: (Do you need a pokemon? List those you need here.)
Pokemon Bank: (What pokemon/items do you have, that someone else might be interested in? Event legendaries? Metagame pokemon? Master ball? Choice Scarf? Fairy plate?)

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Natures:
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: (Add nature, ability and IVs)
------(Add anything else that might be useful)>_

Will add mine soon. Bumping next poke for compiled list. Discuss and add a list of each and every Friend Safaris here, with trading and battles, etc.


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 21, 2013)

Reserving for list.

*TittyNipple*

*Spoiler*: __ 




3DS Friend Code: 4270 1526 0930
Friend Safari Type: Unknown 
Battle-able: No
Pokemon Needs: Starters except all Gen 6 one & Charmander evo line
Pokemon Bank: A lot of things, just wait on it.

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Natures: None
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: Adamant Chespin w/ Rollout, Charmanders, Fennekins, and Noibats, not sure about their IVs
------(Add anything else that might be useful): Eh, idk. 




*YoungChief:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Friend Code: 4098-2758-3357 
Friend Safari Type: Bug. Butterfree, Volbeat, Pinsir
Battle-able: Yes 
Pokemon Needs: Gen 2 Starters/Gen 4 Starters
Pokemon Bank: None

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Natures: Nothing noteworthy at the moment
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: Not too many at the moment. Uh, I guess I have a female Naughty Absol with a perfect speed IV, that's nothing too noteworthy considering it can be found in the friend safari though.




*NearRyuzaki*

*Spoiler*: __ 



3DS Friend Code: 5370-1814-8252
Friend Safari Type: Grass (apparently has Quilidin in_
Battle-able: No
Pokemon Needs: None
Pokemon Bank: Norhing since I somehow lost my game with most my pokemon in

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Natures: Naive(3 max'd IV's) and Relaxed(2 max'd IV's), will trade them away tho if needed
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: None
------(Add anything else that might be useful): Nothing comes to mind. ??



*
Olivia*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Trainer Name: X - Grant ; Y - Mia
3DS Friend Code: 3926 - 5207 - 0374
Friend Safari Type: Unknown
Battle-able: I can, but not much of a battler. 
Pokemon Needs: Besides Latias and Latios (which currently aren't attainable to my information), I'm good. (I might want someone to trade me Moltres just so I can have it in my Pokedex. I'll give it back once it's done trading though.
Pokemon Bank: I have all gen one starters, and gen six starters. I still have my masterball which I haven't used. (Caught all legendary pokemon currently available) I have quite a few plates, although I'm unsure of which ones I have exactly.

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Nature: Mild (Japanese) Haven't checked IV's since it's on Y, and am playing X.
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: Not that I currently have >.>
------I'm not much of a competitive player, I'm sort of in it to "collect them all", so I haven't really bothered with natures or IVs.




*GMF*

*Spoiler*: __ 



3DS Friend Code: 5172 - 0878 - 3021 (Ingame name - Aaron).
Friend Safari Type: Unknown
Battle-able: Yes...(sorta)
Pokemon Needs: Either a Modest or Timid Ditto
Pokemon Bank: Only Goomy atm. Fennekin might be next.

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Natures: Only Adamant.
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: Goomy: bold, modest, or calm.
------Nothing else.




*Narukage*

*Spoiler*: __ 



3DS Friend Code: 4656 - 7009 - 3781
Friend Safari Type: Dragon
Battle-able: Yes
Pokemon Needs: Not really
Pokemon Bank: Outside of starters and my favorite Pokemon, nothing really.

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Natures: Brave (Japanese)
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: Idk whats noteworthy, so here's a list of what I think is noteworthy:

Spoiler: 
Growlithe
Larvesta
Magby
Metang(?)
Bagon
Hydreigon
Tyrantrum
Sneasel
Zoroark
Noivern
Aerodactyl
Electibuzz
Gen I and VI Starters
Pichu (Volt Tackle)


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 21, 2013)

Friend Code: 4098-2758-3357 
Friend Safari Type: Bug. Butterfree, Volbeat, *Pinsir*
Battle-able: Yes 
Pokemon Needs: Gen 2 Starters/Gen 4 Starters
Pokemon Bank: None

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Natures: Nothing noteworthy at the moment
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: Not too many at the moment. Uh, I guess I have a female Naughty Absol with a perfect speed IV, that's nothing too noteworthy considering it can be found in the friend safari though.


----------



## NearRyuzaki ?? (Oct 21, 2013)

3DS Friend Code: 5370-1814-8252
Friend Safari Type: Grass (apparently has Quilidin in_
Battle-able: No
Pokemon Needs: None
Pokemon Bank: Norhing  since I somehow lost my game with most my pokemon in

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Natures:  Naive(3 max'd IV's) and Relaxed(2 max'd IV's), will trade them away tho if needed
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: None
------(Add anything else that might be useful): Nothing comes to mind. ??


----------



## Olivia (Oct 21, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Trainer Name: X - Grant ; Y - Mia
3DS Friend Code: 3926 - 5207 - 0374
Friend Safari Type: Unknown
Battle-able: I can, but not much of a battler. 
Pokemon Needs: Besides Latias and Latios (which currently aren't attainable to my information), I'm good. (I might want someone to trade me Moltres just so I can have it in my Pokedex. I'll give it back once it's done trading though. A Scizor/Scyther might also be nice, as I'm having trouble locating one.
Pokemon Bank: I have all gen one starters, and gen six starters. I still have my masterball which I haven't used. (Caught all legendary pokemon currently available) I have quite a few plates, although I'm unsure of which ones I have exactly.

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Nature: Mild (Japanese) Haven't checked IV's since it's on Y, and am playing X.
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: Not that I currently have >.>
------I'm not much of a competitive player, I'm sort of in it to "collect them all", so I haven't really bothered with natures or IVs.


----------



## GMF (Oct 21, 2013)

3DS Friend Code: 5172 - 0878 - 3021 (Ingame name - Aaron).
Friend Safari Type: Unknown
Battle-able: Yes...(sorta)
Pokemon Needs: Either a Modest or Timid Ditto
Pokemon Bank: Only Goomy atm. Fennekin might be next.

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Natures: Only Adamant.
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: Goomy: bold, modest, or calm.
------Nothing else.


----------



## Narukage (Oct 22, 2013)

_3DS Friend Code: 4656 - 7009 - 3781
Friend Safari Type: Dragon
Battle-able: Yes
Pokemon Needs: Not really
Pokemon Bank: Outside of starters and my favorite Pokemon, nothing really.

Current breeding capabilities:
------Ditto Natures: Brave (Japanese)
------Noteworthy Pokemon you can breed: Idk whats noteworthy, so here's a list of what I think is noteworthy:


*Spoiler*:  





Growlithe
Larvesta
Magby
Metang(?)
Bagon
Hydreigon
Tyrantrum
Sneasel
Zoroark
Noivern
Aerodactyl
Electibuzz
Gen I and VI Starters
Pichu (Volt Tackle)



_


----------

